# betta care



## jacqu (May 11, 2012)

A friend told me that i should use aquarium salt with my bettas. I have tried looking to see if this is part of their required care. There are many opinions on this. I use marine salt rather than aquarium salt for some of my other fish. One article i read said that aquarium salt will destroy the betta's kidneys. Another said that salt can be used as a cure for betta ailments... please advise me in this matter. thank you


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

I don't add salt unless there is an illness that needs to be adressed, and if the salt would help. I'm no betta expert, but on a general scale, most fish don't need salt unless they are sick.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Salt is used for more then a remedy. 
that little pricey bottle of stress coat does a majority of what salt does and adds a touch of aloe. 

Salt or API aquarium salt for freshwater fish is something to keep under the tank, once a week I add salt to my tanks and my fish dont get sick, I havnt had a sick or dead fish in a year now when using it once a week as a vitamin/immune system booster.

API salt is one I dont use anymore I forget the name of the one I use now I think its fritz and can be had at aquacave.com(its medicated salt)


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

To be completly honest, many use it for when bettas get finrot. If you give the fish the right setup, and do you changes like you should then the fish will not get finrot. I was just recently informed of some of the terrable effects it can have on them. When I bred years ago, I would add it after removing the female. Get some Indian Almond leaves instead of salt, your betta would appreciate it alot more.


----------



## tantora (Aug 20, 2012)

Many Betta Breeders like to use Indian Almond Leaves to prevent and heal fin rod . They are better than using salt in betta tank.

*This is benefits of Indian Almond Leaves (IAL)*
- Anti-Bacteria properties
- Promote vibrant colorations.
- Stimulate black water conditions.
- Improve water conditions.
...............................................................................................
TANTORA Aquarium Herb


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Also the leaves smell lovely!


----------



## rlrhino (May 28, 2012)

I have some aquarium salt that I like to keep just in case, but I don't use it very often. I do believe it might help them, but I've seen so many mixed reviews so I don't use it every water change like I used to... but I'd recommend buying a small amount anyways


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Salt is a skin irritant. When it hits a freshwater fish, the immune system fires off and the fish begins to produce body slime to protect itself against the irritation. Slime is a first line immune defence for fish, since it can keep many skin parasites from grabbing on.
Salt affects the exchange of water through the kidneys, as it increases the density of the water. A fish has evolved a complex system to balance water outside with water inside, and salt throws that balance off. Most fish adjust, but it is a stress.
Aquarium salt is exactly the same stuff as kosher or sea salt, by the way. It's pure, non-iodized salt.
I use salt for livebearers, in a mix with other minerals since they evolved over limestone and in very hard water. Whether you use salt or not depends ENTIRELY on your water source and the fish you keep.
Bettas evolved in a region with very soft and acidic water, with a very high degree of organic pollution. They are swamp fish, hence the need for their inner ear to have taken on the function of a lung - swamp water is low in oxygen. I have never had a moment of difficulty with fungus if their water was clean and they were in a five gallon or more with moving water.
I'd never use salt with them because of the habitat they evolved in and the nature of my tap water - it is soft and acidic from the tap - ideal for them. If I have mollies, they will die in that water if I don't modify it, so a mineral mix goes in with every water change for them. In Bettas natural history, salt is a never encountered chemical, so I don't ever use it with them.


----------

